# Good Hairdresser !!!



## amylaughton (Jan 11, 2011)

I have been over here for 8 months & had my haircut by 6 different people & every time it has been uneven !!!
Any good hairdressers out there ?
I live in AR but can travel !
Thanks 
Amy 
X


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

amylaughton said:


> I have been over here for 8 months & had my haircut by 6 different people & every time it has been uneven !!!
> Any good hairdressers out there ?
> I live in AR but can travel !
> Thanks
> ...


Yep my sister just tried to move here for this reason! She was offered too low salary so went home!!!!!!!!


THE LOFT FIFTH AVENUE - Dubai mall - ask for ROMIET - Australian hairdresser, very good.


----------



## amylaughton (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you !!!!
I have told my UK hairdresser to move over & open one up !!
Can you offer any help on beautician - don't want wonkey eyebrows !!! 
Thanks


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

amylaughton said:


> Thank you !!!!
> I have told my UK hairdresser to move over & open one up !!
> Can you offer any help on beautician - don't want wonkey eyebrows !!!
> Thanks


I do all my own Beauty now. Far too many trials at overpriced salons. I even gave a few more than 1 chance. Have not found any. Brazilian waxing at the nail salon in DIFC is ok. I think it's called NSTYLE Spa.

One salon I went to in Dubai mall actually banned facial waxing it was that poor someone must have sued them or something.

Be very careful. If it's hurting or burning don't trust anything as the person probably is hurting or burning you and have no idea what they're doing.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Maria Dowling in Satwa - check out her website. Australian run, very good.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I go to JetSet. I used to go to the JBR branch but since my hairdresser got moved to Grosvenor House, I go there instead.


----------



## Louisa83 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi 
I've been very pleased by Alexandre Zouari Salon at the One and Only Royal Mirage Marina last time, the team is great and friendly and will do as you wish, ask Rami or Karen, they're great!


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

I send all my friends to my hairdresser Kefah who has a salon inside Nstyle in MoE. He's brilliant for cutting and colour too and everyone I send there comes out happy. For beauticians go to the Nail Spa at Ibn Battuta near Carrefour. I've been going for years. They're really good, the ladies who work there are happy (important factor to me) and have impressive sterilization procedures etc


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a friend here that does facials; apparently they are really good as she just started and has a good list of repeat customers. I think she uses some real nice cremes or whatever they use on facials and also massages your face. I don't know a lot, as I haven't done it yet (something about a guy getting a facial didn't seem right to me, but I think I will take the plunge and do it soon) and don't know what all goes into getting one...

Can't post her name or number here, but will PM you if interested.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Apart from the above, there's been many hairdresser recommendations threads before, do a search and you'll find them


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

Kerrie (English)at SOS in Jumeirah Town Centre. Brilliant at cutting, colour and updo's. I always hate my hair cut but she listens and ive never been happier


----------



## salmamassoud (Apr 24, 2011)

*Threading and waxing*



amylaughton said:


> I have been over here for 8 months & had my haircut by 6 different people & every time it has been uneven !!!
> Any good hairdressers out there ?
> I live in AR but can travel !
> Thanks
> ...


Hello,
For threading, I recommend you go to the Nail Spa in Ibn Battta - there is a very good team there. And yes, it is the Nail Spa that banned facial waxing, not sure why but their waxing is by far the best in Dubai. They are the only place I have been to that do not double dip the stick in the wax. Everytime they use a new stick. All other saloons without exception use the same stick over and over and over! If you do full brazilian or Bikini waxing, again they are very well trained.
Good luck!


----------



## Alison.huch (Feb 2, 2012)

Does Anyone know where I can find a good European hairdresser for blonde hair can anyone help even if she is mobile it's fine I've had disaster in hair works and also tried Maria dowling I payed a fortune there and walked out looking bracey and awful please help I'm dispirit


----------

